# Wolfcraft490 table vs RONA router



## kjohn (Mar 20, 2008)

I bought a Wolfcraft 490 router table yesterday, thinking it would work with my RONA router - WRONG!!!!!!!! The table will only work for up to 7" base and none of the screw holes line up anyway. The router's base is slightly bigger than 7". The table came with an adapter plate with a bunch of holes, but none line up on the router. Anybody have any ideas, or do I go look for another router?


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi KJohn:

What we did with my father's set-up (Mastercraft router and Wolfcraft table), is to mount the router directly to the underside of the table, using a new base plate we made for the router. In the new plate, we drilled the holes for both the router and the table.

In our case, the router base fit the table insert indentation. In your case, you will probably need to route out the insert indentation to allow the router to sit well on the underside of the table.

HTH,
Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi kjohn

I would suggest dump little/short router table and keep the router, the money you get back for the Wolfcraft 490 router table (130.oo bucks) should get you a nice big table top that will work for you in many more ways, the little short router tables are just a real pain to use, they almost make it to a point you don't want to use the tool at all...chaning out the bits is the PIA for most of the little ones...

It's sounds like you are in the UK or CA but I'm sure you can find one at the right price...the base can be just about anything that gives you the room under the router to get out easy or just pull it out of the top side to change bits or set the height of the bit...the router cabinet can be just a simple box that can be used on the work bench if you want...
========

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/table-mounted-routing/7604-router-buy-rona-router.jpg

http://www.rona.ca/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10051&storeId=10001&langId=-1&selectItemId=&parentCategoryId=0&categoryId=10575&catentryList=&productId=168408

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=894&filter=router table
========
Here's a snapshot simple box that you can make quick and easy...

==============


=======



kjohn said:


> I bought a Wolfcraft 490 router table yesterday, thinking it would work with my RONA router - WRONG!!!!!!!! The table will only work for up to 7" base and none of the screw holes line up anyway. The router's base is slightly bigger than 7". The table came with an adapter plate with a bunch of holes, but none line up on the router. Anybody have any ideas, or do I go look for another router?


----------



## kjohn (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, I solved the problem, for now. I went into Regina and bought a Porter-Cable fixed base router that fits the table. I had no trouble justifying having a second router   Thanks for the input!!


----------

